# gutenprint-5.2.4 and HP Deskjet D2400 series

## dufeu

I have an HP Deskjet D2400 series printer. It works fine out of the box on my Linux Mint 7 based netbook.

While the printer is recognized on my Gentoo main workstation, I can't print anything to it, not even test pages. The automatically chosen driver on my Gentoo box is the HP 9300. When I try to manually set the driver, none of the Deskjet D series printers appears. When I tried the Deskjet 2000 + Guntenprint driver, I get the following message:

```
Missing driver Printer 'Deskjet-D2400-series' requires the 'gutenprint-cups' program but it is not currently installed. Please install it before using this printer.
```

My Linux Mint 7 netbook currently has gutenprint-5.2.3 installed. Specifically, LM7 has these packages {from their package manager} installed:

libgutenprint2

cups-driver-gutenprint

foomatic-db

foomatic-db-engine

foomatic-db-hpijs

foomatic-filters

hpijs

openprinting-ppds

On my Gentoo workstation, I have the following installed:

foomatic-db

foomatic-db-engine

foomatic-db-ppds

foomatic-filters

foomatic-filters-ppds

foomatic-gui

gutenprint

cups

There are additional loosely related packages installed on my Gentoo workstation such as libgnomecups and gnome-cups-manager plus other possible packages I may not know to look for.

As far as I can tell, there are no other packages with print drivers available in the Gentoo package database. Can someone point me in the right direction?

{edit}

The one thing that occurs to me is that what I need may be in "openprinting-ppds" {on LM7} versus "foomatic-db-ppds" and "foomatic-filters-ppds" {on Gentoo}. The first appears to date from 20090218 while the later two packages appear to date from 20080507.

----------

## dufeu

Some additional research and info:

At openprinting.org: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting

Apparently what I want is part of HPLIP which is essentially part of or perhaps the basis of foomatic-4 with regards to HP printers. While gentoo bugzilla indicates a version bump for foomatic-db-engine-4.0.1: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269865 I can find no ebuilds for same. Not even masked ebuilds. I'm not a developer so I can't really "roll my own".

Does anyone know if anything is being done about the new version of foomatic and friends?

For information, the following is from the openprinting site indicated above: *Quote:*   

> Announcement: Foomatic 4.0.3 released!
> 
> This release fixes several bugs and drops the foomatic-db-hpijs package.
> 
> As HPLIP ships CUPS-DDK-generated PPD files for some time and also added a CUPS Raster driver, we have decided to drop the foomatic-db-hpijs package as it is not maintained any more by HP and so the PPDs generated by it got out-of-date. PPDs for non-HP printers used with HPIJS are now generated by foomatic-db, via the driver entries "hpijs-pcl3", "hpijs-pcl5e", and "hpijs-pcl5c". For HP printers the new driver entry "hplip" was introduced to reference to the full HPLIP driver suite. The "hpijs" driver entry got dropped.
> ...

 

----------

## dufeu

And yet more research:

As per openprinting.org, I went to HP's site here: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html and followed the instructions after going through their "wizard". Basically, I selected "Linux from Scratch", version "6" and printer "D2460". I got the following message from the wizard:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installation Wizard
> 
> The following pages will help you download HPLIP.
> ...

 

I expected this actually.

I downloaded the recommended source and followed {mostly} the instructions here: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/lfs.html

The source was located here: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.9.8.tar.gz

My personal choice, I downloaded the file to ~/HPLIP/.

The instructions I actually followed {as root} are: 

```
cd ~/HPLIP

tar xvfz hplip-3.9.8.tar.gz

cd hplip-3.9.8

./configure --with-hpppddir=/usr/share/ppd/HP --libdir=/usr/lib64 --prefix=/usr --enable-qt4 --enable-doc-build --enable-cups-ppd-install --disable-foomatic-drv-install --disable-foomatic-ppd-install --disable-hpijs-install --disable-policykit --disable-cups-drv-install --enable-hpcups-install --enable-network-build --enable-dbus-build --enable-scan-build --enable-fax-build

make

make install

cd /usr/share/cups/model/

ln -s /usr/share/ppd/HP/* foomatic-ppds

```

Several notes:

I didn't do the "The symlink fix script step is only required for Ubuntu 5.10, Ubuntu 6.06 and Ubuntu 7.04."

The instructions call for _not_ running "make install" as root. I presume this is for security reasons but I have no clue as to how I should run this as my regular user. And my regular user doesn't have access {of course} to /root/HPLIP/hplip-3.9.8. {DOH!}

There are additional instructions for modify udev rules. These appear to be if the printer does not show up properly under lsusb. This doesn't seem to be a problem for me. The printer shows up and the printer applet in KDE-4.3.2 installs the printer automatically when it's plugged in.

However, I still don't get printing. The message I do get is: *Quote:*   

> Print 'Deskjet-D2400-series': 'cups-missing-filter'.

 

Sigh.

I'm stumped.

----------

